# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Please Post mtDNA data

## Fire Haired14

My Blog mtDNA Atlas is solely about amateur mtDNA research. There isn't a lot of high coverage mtDNA data online outside of Ian Logans' websites. 

So, I'm asking for anyone who's had their mtDNA tested to please email me your mtDNA data to my email: s[email protected]. You can also post your data on this thread. If you don't know how to send/find your data post your questions here.

If you tested for 23andme you can also: Make an account at OpenSNP and upload your DNA file. Ian Logan will then add your mtDNA data to his database here. I suggest sending me your email first because eit might take a while for Ian Logan to add your data to his database.

I'll tell you if you where your lineage is most popular, if you have any close matches, if you have matches in ancient mtDNA, if you're apart of an unclassified branch etc. I started a "User's mtDNA" spreadsheet today.

----------


## Sile

> My Blog mtDNA Atlas is solely about amateur mtDNA research. There isn't a lot of high coverage mtDNA data online outside of Ian Logans' websites. 
> 
> So, I'm asking for anyone who's had their mtDNA tested to please email me your mtDNA data to my email: [email protected]. You can also post your data on this thread. If you don't know how to send/find your data post your questions here.
> 
> If you tested for 23andme you can also: Make an account at OpenSNP and upload your DNA file. Ian Logan will then add your mtDNA data to his database here. I suggest sending me your email first because eit might take a while for Ian Logan to add your data to his database.
> 
> I'll tell you if you where your lineage is most popular, if you have any close matches, if you have matches in ancient mtDNA, if you're apart of an unclassified branch etc. I started a "User's mtDNA" spreadsheet today.


I am genbanked, I do not know what you can find by my mtdna line...........which will be better than what Genbank has.

There are only 5 in the world who are tested and in my line .....from 
1x Veneto ....Italy
1x Emilia .....Italy
1 x Marche .....Italy
1 x Saint Gallen....Switzerland
1 x Scania...Sweden ...................here is the swedish one which seems the one you will most likely want ...*Margareta Hokansdotter; b.1630; Ljungby Sweden
*
let me know if you are still interested

----------


## Fire Haired14

> I am genbanked, I do not know what you can find by my mtdna line...........which will be better than what Genbank has.
> 
> There are only 5 in the world who are tested and in my line .....from 
> 1x Veneto ....Italy
> 1x Emilia .....Italy
> 1 x Marche .....Italy
> 1 x Saint Gallen....Switzerland
> 1 x Scania...Sweden ...................here is the swedish one which seems the one you will most likely want ...*Margareta Hokansdotter; b.1630; Ljungby Sweden
> *
> let me know if you are still interested


It's very interesting the only examples of H95a come almost entirely from Italy/Switzerland.

----------


## Sile

> It's very interesting the only examples of H95a come almost entirely from Italy/Switzerland.


what I originally was

KC964603(Italian) FTDNA Haplogroup H13a1 1-MAY-2013
A263G 315.1C A750G A1438G A4769G C6340T A8860G A10403G A11069G T14025C
G15314A A15326G T16519C


before Genbank re did my marker
LOCUS KC964603 16569 bp DNA circular PRI 20-FEB-2014
DEFINITION Homo sapiens haplogroup H95a mitochondrion, complete genome.
ACCESSION KC964603



so May 2013 I was H13a1 and in Feb 2014 I became H95a ...........................in 2012 I began as H2a2ab .......... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Sile

@firehaired

my wife's markers

she is K1a4* ....................and not part of any other branch line, of a,b,c,d,e,f,g or h .....................apparently she needs to wait for a new branch

315.1C
522.1A
522.2C
522.3A
522.4C
C3970T
A12273G
T16304C
A16129G, T16187C, C16189T, T16223C, T16224C, G16230A, T16278C

her matches are
1 x baden Germany
1 x switzerland
1 x piedmont , Italy
1 x czech
1 x bulgarian
1 x south finland
2 x carniel ( 1 in Italy and 1 in austria )
...............her line is on the livenza river in Italy , this river separates Veneto from Friul

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnia

----------


## sparkey

Are you looking for a certain specificity of mtDNA data? I have HVR1 results from FTDNA and a haplogroup assignment from Geno 2.0 (the latter is actually from an uncle's test).

My HVR1 results are: A16129G, T16187C, C16189T, C16214a, T16223C, G16230A, T16278C, C16311T, T16356C

My haplogroup assignment is: U4a

I can trace my matriline back to St. Agnes, Cornwall in the mid 1700s, and with a slight guess I can get it back further to Perranzabuloe, Cornwall in the late 1600s.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> Are you looking for a certain specificity of mtDNA data? I have HVR1 results from FTDNA and a haplogroup assignment from Geno 2.0 (the latter is actually from an uncle's test).
> 
> My HVR1 results are: A16129G, T16187C, C16189T, C16214a, T16223C, G16230A, T16278C, C16311T, T16356C
> 
> My haplogroup assignment is: U4a
> 
> I can trace my matriline back to St. Agnes, Cornwall in the mid 1700s, and with a slight guess I can get it back further to Perranzabuloe, Cornwall in the late 1600s.


I'll take any mtDNA data from anywhere in the world. The only rule is it has to be human. Are you able to get mtDNA data from Geno 2.0? I'm wondering what they mean by U4a, it could be U4a2 or something now.

----------


## Twilight

I'm quite curious, what part of our mtdna are you looking for? And what kind of study is it? For example; Health, Ancient Ancestry, etc.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> I'm quite curious, what part of our mtdna are you looking for? And what kind of study is it? For example; Health, Ancient Ancestry, etc.


Genetics/ancestry. mtDNA is only useful about learning about ancient history because it takes 1,000s of years for new mutations to appear.

----------


## Twilight

It's cool. It's strange, I notice that mtdna J1c7a is common in Jewish folks but I have no significant Jewish ancestry according to atdna tests; ancestrydna says I have 0-1% jewish ancestry and 0->1% Middle eastern though. Yet even though I am a gentile, Gentile J1c7a people tend to have the snp i30011869=C; yet I instead have i30011869=T.

If I have i30011869=T can I still have a direct maternal line to the Vikings; like 23andme rumors, or could my direct maternal maternal ancestor have a different origin?

----------


## Sile

> Genetics/ancestry. mtDNA is only useful about learning about ancient history because it takes 1,000s of years for new mutations to appear.


your users-mtdna does not work anymore

are you using all samples given or are you picking and choosing what you need?

----------


## Twilight

> your users-mtdna does not work anymore
> 
> 
> are you using all samples given or are you picking and choosing what you need?



Now ow that you mentioned it, I think you might want to look at this link to be sure

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...A-Data-Studies!!!!

----------


## Sile

> Now ow that you mentioned it, I think you might want to look at this link to be sure
> 
> http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...A-Data-Studies!!!!


I do not see what you are referring to, but his post#1 "users mtdna " once entered, is blank.

----------


## Twilight

> I do not see what you are referring to, but his post#1 "users mtdna " once entered, is blank.


it appears that Firehead is looking for a specific gene called HV1+2+CR data.
The link I sent you was a duplicate thread of this one. This isn't the first time OP posted a thread looking for our mtdna. I don't mind my mtdna being studied personally but I'm still puzzled on what the gene means specifically.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> your users-mtdna does not work anymore
> 
> are you using all samples given or are you picking and choosing what you need?


I fixed it.

----------


## RobertColumbia

I sent you my 23AndMe data. Check your email.

----------


## Sile

> @firehaired
> 
> my wife's markers
> 
> she is K1a4* ....................and not part of any other branch line, of a,b,c,d,e,f,g or h .....................apparently she needs to wait for a new branch
> 
> 315.1C
> 522.1A
> 522.2C
> ...



my wife yesterday got in touch with a K1a4 ( from USA) whose ancestor was surname...Molzer from Villach in Carnia Austria .............We will see as markers seem identi
cal to me.

BTW, mine are not in your user mtdna in reference to post # 4  :Annoyed:

----------


## brianco

I have sent you an email with my H1c3b and a couple of my relatives data also :)






> My Blog mtDNA Atlas is solely about amateur mtDNA research. There isn't a lot of high coverage mtDNA data online outside of Ian Logans' websites. 
> 
> So, I'm asking for anyone who's had their mtDNA tested to please email me your mtDNA data to my email: [email protected]. You can also post your data on this thread. If you don't know how to send/find your data post your questions here.
> 
> If you tested for 23andme you can also: Make an account at OpenSNP and upload your DNA file. Ian Logan will then add your mtDNA data to his database here. I suggest sending me your email first because eit might take a while for Ian Logan to add your data to his database.
> 
> I'll tell you if you where your lineage is most popular, if you have any close matches, if you have matches in ancient mtDNA, if you're apart of an unclassified branch etc. I started a "User's mtDNA" spreadsheet today.

----------


## Sile

@fire haired

My father ,recently tested, has mtdna of T2b ...............after using james lick mtdna predictor he becomes *T2b26 .........with one extra mutation 11929G*
his maternal line beyond his grandmother on the maternal side is from South-Tyrol Italy.............from a place called 
La *Valsugana* (_Suganertal_ in tedesco; _Valzegu_ in mocheno) è una valle del Trentino sud-orientale, confinante con le province di Vicenza e Belluno.

----------


## citizen of the world

this is my MTDNA data from my chromo 2 complete resullt I am L2A1C: 73G 146C 152C 263G 750G 769A 1018A 1438G 2416C 2706G 2789T 3010A 3594T 4104G 4562G 4769G 6663G 7028T 7175C 7274T  7521A 7771G 8206A 8701G 9221G 9540C 10115C 11611A 11719A 11914A 11944C 12693G 12705T 13590A 13650T 13803G 14566G 15301A 15784C 16223T 16278T 16294T 16390A

----------


## ChristieMoore33

This is my full mtDNA results from FTDNA including HVR1, HVR2 & Coding Region results. I've attached the results compared against RSRS Values & rCRS Values.

According to my results & 3 people who have viewed them, I am rather rare & unique at the moment. There are NO exact matches in the mtDNA database for me at the moment. My 16223 is a C, not a T like all other W's. It either never changed from the original W1 sample or changed to a T, then back to a C. According to Mark Wade, I am nearly a 'pure' W1, only difference between me and the original W1 is 1 mutation.

My FTDNA Family Finder Origin results say 97% European 3% Middle Eastern. 


97% European consisting of:


46% British Isle
36% Scandinavia
14% Southern Europe
1% Western & Central Europe


3% Middle Eastern consisting of:


3% Asia Minor



Here is my full mtDNA results:

Compared with the rCRS Values:

HVR1 DIFFERENCES FROM rCRS

16292T16519C
HVR2 DIFFERENCES FROM rCRS

73G189G195C204C207A263G315.1C
CODING REGION DIFFERENCES FROM rCRS

709A750G1243C1438G2706G3505G4769G5046A5460A7028T7864T8251A8860G8994A11674T11719A11947G12414C12705T14766T15326G15884C







Now compared to the RSRS Values:


Extra Mutations
C146T
C152T
315.1C
522.1A
522.2C
G15884c
C16189T
T16223C

Missing Mutations



HVR1 DIFFERENCES FROM RSRS

A16129GT16187CC16189TT16223CG16230AT16278CC16292TC16311T
HVR2 DIFFERENCES FROM RSRS

C146TC152TA189GT204CG207AA247G315.1C522.1A522.2C
CODING REGION DIFFERENCES FROM RSRS

G709AA769GA825tA1018GT1243CA2758GC2885TA3505GT3594CG4104AT4312CG5046AG5460AG7146AT7256CA7521GC7864TG8251AT8468CT8655CG8701AG8994AC9540TG10398AT10664CA10688GC10810TC10873TC10915TC11674TA11914GA11947GT12414CG13105AG13276AT13506CT13650CG15884c

----------


## MistyBlum

I just got my mtDNA results back today. I am H24 and there is pretty much no info on the internet about the group. There is ONE match to me in the world. Im a mutant apparently.

----------


## ChristieMoore33

> I just got my mtDNA results back today. I am H24 and there is pretty much no info on the internet about the group. There is ONE match to me in the world. Im a mutant apparently.



No sweetie, that would be me. Aside from my mother, daughter and maternal Great Aunts & female cousins, I have absolutely NO matches in ANY mtDNA database. I'm the mutant. :) :Confused:  :Indifferent:

----------


## Boreas

It is good to see somone who is interested in MtDNA.  :Good Job:  

Web is full with YDNA 

What type of Data are you collecting?  (HVR1, HVR2 & Coding Region results)

I can share my result too.

----------


## Boreas

> No sweetie, that would be me. Aside from my mother, daughter and maternal Great Aunts & female cousins, I have absolutely NO matches in ANY mtDNA database. I'm the mutant. :)


If you are nearly pure W1, that means all others are mutant. They have damaged genes  :Grin:

----------


## ChristieMoore33

> If you are nearly pure W1, that means all others are mutant. They have damaged genes


True. But looking at it from the standpoint that EVERYONE else is "normal" wouldn't that make me the mutant?  :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## Anglo-Celt

My mtDNA is K2b1b. Might be German.

----------


## leschwartz

I tested as mtDNA type K - I am trying to get more out of my results provided by "Family Tree DNA", here are the details I received from them, probably someone somewhere has an excel spreadsheet that can help group we with some others who have done more detailed mtDNA testing and have some or all of these similar differences from the RSRS. Any info will be greatly appreciated!

HVR1 DIFFERENCES FROM RSRS

A16129GT16187CC16189TT16223CT16224CG16230AT16278C




HVR2 DIFFERENCES FROM RSRS
C195TA247G315.1CA512c522.1A522.2C

----------


## leschwartz

The first set are the differences from the HVR1 and the second set are the differences from HVR2.

----------

